# Paper towel substrate not so safe?



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got home from work and went to check on my geckos, like I do every evening, and was pretty horrified to discover what I believe is regurgitated paper towel with a spot of blood in it in my Juvie leo's Viv. 

The reason I opted for paper towel for substrate, after much research, was that I wanted to avoid impaction! I guess I just wanted to warn people that there is even a risk using paper towel. 

The blood has really concerned me but little Sonny is running round like nothing happened. I'm going to keep a close eye on him and will call my vet for advice tomorrow. I had some reptile carpet so I've put that in with him now. I didn't use it before as I was concerned about him snagging his claws but he seems fine with it so I'll stick with that for now. 

I feel awful because I thought I was making the best decision for his health and now I feel like I've caused him harm, although unknowingly.


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

when ma leo was a baby (12 wks) and first bought him used kitchen roll n he seemed to catch some k roll everytime he went for a cricket, so i taped the edges and overlaps between the sheets and was fine after that, just seemed 2 catch the edges of it, probs wont be of any help to u, just thought wud post if u were to carry on using it in future.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

This is not the first time I have heard about this happening with paper towel . I think the safest substrate for leo`s is either tiles or lino.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll be getting lino ASAP


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

agree with Welsh


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*hi*

hi i thought i tell you what i use i use non slip rubber matting from a cheap shop it was 1.99 a roll it can be washed and hung out to dry i just swop over everytime i clean out these can also bought of internet camping places they come in diff coulours including green 
i hope this helps . scot


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to all for the recommendations

Hopefully he threw it all up and there's none left now. I am still pretty worried about him.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have actually read more problems with paper towel being injested than particulate substrates interestingly enough.
?

There is a risk in every aspect of husbandry and it is impossible and completely unessacery to remove all risks, its removing the most obvious dangers that count, like a scrolled up wet and moist peice of kitchen roll or a clumped up peice of sand, sounds like your gecko has fallen victim to one of those freak occurences but its just one of those things, if that was the conclusion you came too from the research you done and seen it as a minimal risk I wouldn't feel awful about yourself deciding what you thought was safe, I would feel awful for whats happned to your gecko though and I would look and try to find out how this happned in the first place.

Geckos don't just decide to injest kitchen roll out of the blue and for absaloutely no reason 


Hope your gecko is okay and thanks for posting.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

I think it was the damp paper towel from his moist hide. Again I read it was safer than moss! I will use a price of damp cloth in there for now. I'm wondering if it got stuck to him and he ate it, thinking it was shedding skin???


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leopard geckos often eat substrate materials when there is intestinal irritation.
That said I've had leos that are so ferocious when feeding, the have caught, ripped and ingested the kitchen roll before anything could have been done.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

There are a number of reason a gecko can try to injest substrate, go back to the basics check the layout, the temperatures, maybe get a fecal test done as previously mentioned by sammi it could be parasites, the list is endless for what can cause it, but its a good idea to investigate parasites firstly I think.

I do use substrates with my own and I am hoping to geat them onto a bioactive substrate before long.

You could be right, it may have just been a peice that got stuck to him and he tried to eat it thinking it was skin and it might be nothing to worry about in the long run? but it is always good to rule out the obvious.: victory:

How is he today?


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> There are a number of reason a gecko can try to injest substrate, go back to the basics check the layout, the temperatures, maybe get a fecal test done as previously mentioned by sammi it could be parasites, the list is endless for what can cause it, but its a good idea to investigate parasites firstly I think.
> 
> I do use substrates with my own and I am hoping to geat them onto a bioactive substrate before long.
> 
> ...


Temps and everything are fine and he was treated for "scanty" parasites back in Jan and got the all-clear. I suppose they could be back though?

He's as lively and curious as ever, so doesn't appear to be in any discomfort. He hasn't pooed for maybe three days though and usually he's pretty regular every one or two days. I popped him in a warm bath this morning, which he didn't seem to mind.

But I don't feel happy to just leave him in case there is a problem so I've got him booked into my reptile vet at 9am tomorrow. I think I'm going to ask her to x-ray his tummy to make sure there are no blockages. I could be worrying over nothing but I'm not one to risk it.


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Sonny is back from the vet now. She gave his tummy a good feel and massage (he did not like that!) and said it didn't feel like there were any blockages, he pooed last night with no paper towel or blood in it which is a good sign but she gave me some liquid paraffin for him just to make sure if there is anything there he will pass it. 

All seems fine then. Phew! Apart from the fact he's really p'd off with me at the moment!


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Glad everything is ok and i am sure he will forgive you in a few hours!


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> Glad everything is ok and i am sure he will forgive you in a few hours!


Haha! I hope so. I will give him a waxworm or two to win his friendship back later! The vet said I could give him a couple today as they are nice and soft if he does have a tummy irritation.


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

Chances are what you suspected
To be blood may have actialy been saliva........

I had a scare once agter seein spots of what i thought were blood around my leos viv, i read that their saliva is a rusty redy brown colour. Could
Be wrong :/ just a thought! 

Hope he enjoys his waxes!


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Rvreps said:


> Chances are what you suspected
> To be blood may have actialy been saliva........
> 
> I had a scare once agter seein spots of what i thought were blood around my leos viv, i read that their saliva is a rusty redy brown colour. Could
> ...


That's interesting. I've never heard that before. I'll read up on that. 

Yes the wax worm was accepted and he also let me gently stroke his head. I think it's safe to assume we're friends again!


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

As i said i may well be wrong im sure i read it somwere! 

Im glad your friends again!


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

Do u feed the Little guy locusts?
I found what i read before. Its locusts that SPIT out red stuff lol not gecko spit.....

My bad sorri


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, my daughter uses brown wrapping paper on the floor of her Leo vivs,the type you wrap parcels with,works really well :2thumb:


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

You can't ever make any vivarium 100% safe, theres always things that can go wrong! I think the best we can do for our reptiles is making the vivariums was natural as possible. Glad hes okay :2thumb:


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Rvreps said:


> Do u feed the Little guy locusts?
> I found what i read before. Its locusts that SPIT out red stuff lol not gecko spit.....
> 
> My bad sorri


I do feed this leo locusts actually. Hmm, interesting as every time my Crestie Zuki has locusts he gets red stuff in his poo. I assumed it was blood and stopped giving them to him. I though they must irritate him stomach. Maybe it's just "locust juice"? He prefers crickets anyway though so I keep him on those. I was baffled as to why that happened though


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to go and get some tile or lino at the weekend hopefully. No adhesive on the back. Then hopefully he won't be able to eat the floor anymore!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

interesting, have read a lot about lizards eating paper recently, i would change to lino/tile tbh moving my beardie onto tile soonish hes on reptile carpet atm.

and with the locusts they do have a habit of spitting out some red/brownish stuff which could be mistaken for blood quite easily.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have read that locusts have sharp barbs on there back legs that can cause irritation and some ppl cut them off before feeding to there lizards. Could be worth a try if your not squeemish to see if it is anything to do with that?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

had the same thing happen with a baby boa last year.


----------

